# JLabel Text Abstand



## iflow (5. Mrz 2008)

Guten Abend!

Habe ein kleines Problem mit jLabel Text Abständen:
Ich will einen Text eines jLabels einfach *links, oben* ausrichten lassen, dass mache ich so:

```
this.connectionDescription.setVerticalAlignment(JLabel.TOP);
```
Jedoch bleibt zwischen dem Text und dem Rahmen des Labels immer noch ein Abstand, der je nach Schriftröße und Schriftart unterschiedlich groß ist.

Ich hab schon sehr viel ausprobiert, viele Tutorials, die Java API usw. angeschaut, aber keine Lösung gefunden.
Im Moment glaube ich nur, dass es auf die Schriftart ankommt ob da ein Abstand ist oder nicht, richtig?

Folgende Abbildung zeigt mein Problem (die roten Pfeile zeigen den Abstand):






mfg iflow


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mrz 2008)

setVerticalTextPosition(JLabel.TOP);
setHorizontalTextPosition(JLabel.LEFT);


----------



## iflow (6. Mrz 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> setVerticalTextPosition(JLabel.TOP);
> setHorizontalTextPosition(JLabel.LEFT);



Hab ich auch schon probiert, ging leider nicht. Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## iflow (9. Mrz 2008)

Kennt jemand dazu eine Lösung?
mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mrz 2008)

Hat das Label vielleicht einen EmptyBorder oder anderen Border gesetzt bekommen?
Welchen LayoutManager verwendest du? Hast du vielleicht irgendwo die Größe des Label mit setPreferredSize() gesetzt?
Normalerweise sind das die Zeilen, um das zu erreichen, was du möchtest.^^


----------



## iflow (26. Mrz 2008)

Ja das Label hat einen LineBorder (die blaue Umrandung im Screenshot, erster Post).
Wird dadurch der Abstand erzeugt??


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Mrz 2008)

Eventuell wenn die paintBorder()-Methode benutzt wurde.
Hast du die Dimensionen des Labels  per NullLayout festgelegt?
Ansonsten wird's schwer, hier noch was zu sagen. Ich hab keine Lust auf Rätsel.


----------



## iflow (26. Mrz 2008)

So hier mal alles was mich mit dem jLabel mache:
Der Border:
BorderFactory.createLineBorder(this.descriptionBorderColor);
Layout:
Layout wird gar keines angegeben, der Label wird einfach absolut reingeschrieben in das Panel:
this.connectionDescription.setLocation(x, y);


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Mrz 2008)

Dann versuche mal, die Dimensionen des Labels mit der setPreferredSize()-Methode auf die passende Größe zu bringen.


----------



## iflow (27. Mrz 2008)

Warum? Das ändert doch nichts am Abstand vom Border zum Text des jLabels.


----------

